# 95G Corner Tank Build Journal



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

It's been a few years since I have worked on a larger tank, but I've finally got my hands on the tank I've wanted since I started in the hobby. It's a 95G corner aquarium. It's already been drilled at the bottom (it was previously a reef tank), so that makes my life easier.

I'm planning a custom stand (yay, woodworking!) as well. The tank itself will have an internal air circulation system consisting of 2-4 fans, background, misting system, etc. etc., along with something that's a bit unusual. I won't spoil the surprise, but it's something I haven't seen inside any tank so far! I plan to detail every part of the build, so this may end up being picture heavy!

First pictures are just the tank itself. As I mentioned, it previously belonged to a reefer, so it needed some cleaning. I still need to clean it out some more, but I got off to a good start yesterday.










I'm currently considering a variety of lighting options. The top of the aquarium is an unusual shape, so finding a ready made solution is basically impossible. I've contacted Spectral Designs, but I've yet to hear back from them. :-/ I've also searched for a tank topper, but it seems as though the tops of for tanks are no longer produced. Not a surprise, considering the tanks themselves are also out of production. I'll cross those bridges when I get there.

Thanks for following along, I think this thread will be a goodie!


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

This is a piece I found nearly three years ago, and I have been saving it since then for this project. It's about 27 inches tall, so it will need a little bit of trimming before it will fit into the tank, but it will be the centerpiece at the rear.








[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

This is an interesting project. I've always loved the look of corner or bowfront tanks, so I'm excited to see this one progress. Doing a top and vent may be a little difficult. You'll almost certainly have to go to a custom glass shop I'm assuming. If it were me, I would go with drilled holes in the top covered with screen as vents instead of a strip of screen in the front or back of the top, just because making a curved vent would be rather difficult. Would love to see what ideas you have for it. Keep us updated.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Fun fun FUN! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

jarteta97 said:


> This is an interesting project. I've always loved the look of corner or bowfront tanks, so I'm excited to see this one progress. Doing a top and vent may be a little difficult. You'll almost certainly have to go to a custom glass shop I'm assuming. If it were me, I would go with drilled holes in the top covered with screen as vents instead of a strip of screen in the front or back of the top, just because making a curved vent would be rather difficult. Would love to see what ideas you have for it. Keep us updated.


Fortunately, I have some experience with this. I previously did a 54g corner tank (I wanted a bigger one even back then but couldn't afford one) and had to come up with a custom solution. This worked really well for many years (actually, it's still working well) so I think I will duplicate that on a larger scale. I will admit that it was a PITA though!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool size Travis. Should be fun.

Have you considered LED spots for lighting? You could position them where you want above certain focal points. 

Also wonder if you could drill your misting holes right into those plastic flanges on the top frame...


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Phyllobates said:


> Cool size Travis. Should be fun.
> 
> Have you considered LED spots for lighting? You could position them where you want above certain focal points.
> 
> Also wonder if you could drill your misting holes right into those plastic flanges on the top frame...


I've considered a few options. The frontrunner has been something like this: https://spectraldesigns.com/products/34-x-6-led-combo-spot-strip-light-panel-2x

I contacted Kent (above) hoping that he could figure out something custom for the rear triangle, but he hasn't responded in nearly a week, so I'm not sure what's going on there. Does anyone know if he's still around? The website and blog seem recently updated...

I've thought about that, too, but I'm not sure that material is strong enough to hold the nozzles without sagging. Actually, I'm almost certain that it's not, so they will probably need to go in the glass.

I've been mocking up a ventilation system today, so I'll update with a photo later.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Phyllobates said:


> Also wonder if you could drill your misting holes right into those plastic flanges on the top frame...


Wait, do you mean the plastic of the tank itself? Hmm.... hadn't thought of that...


Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Alright, so... air circulation!

One of my concerns with this tank is air circulation, because my previous experience with corner tanks has taught me that the front glass tends to fog up pretty darn easily. In fact, our 54g tank which now houses a crested gecko, fogs up sometimes, even with minimal plants and comparatively low humidity. 

In the picture below, you can see a basic mock up of what I intend to do. The PVC will be stuck into the background and cords will be routed through them and then down into the stand through the hole in the bottom of the tank. My tentative plan is to have the two fans on the left blowing into the tank and the two on the right pushing air into the tubes, creating a nice circular flow of air across the front of the tank without drawing in more than minimal outside air. 

Each end will house a 40mm fan, although I'm still debating on exactly which ones. The fans I'm using in other tanks are too loud, so I'll be looking for something quieter that still pushes a decent amount of air. Any suggestions are welcome!

Once I finalize all the details, I will post a full parts list as well.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

MrBiggs said:


> I've considered a few options. The frontrunner has been something like this: https://spectraldesigns.com/products/34-x-6-led-combo-spot-strip-light-panel-2x
> 
> I contacted Kent (above) hoping that he could figure out something custom for the rear triangle, but he hasn't responded in nearly a week, so I'm not sure what's going on there. Does anyone know if he's still around? The website and blog seem recently updated...


Kent got back to me, he was out of town for a few days, I just happened to send my email at just the wrong time. It's looking like I'm going to be ordering a custom setup from him. Here's what we're thinking:


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

All of the fans came today, so I did a little trimming with a Dremel and inserted them into the 22.5 degree, 1 1/2" PVC elbows. They fit very snugly, which is perfect, and they stick out just enough to make it easy to attach the screen with a bit of silicone around the outer edge of the PVC.

I'm using these fans: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072JK9GX6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I have been working on the stand for this tank as I was waiting for various parts to arrive. Most of the things I needed to continue have now arrived, so it's good that this part is finished! 

I actually built the structural part of the stand out of 2x4's and MDF, but wanted to pretty up the rest a bit as this will be in our main living space. Although no one is likely to confuse me with a woodworker, I think it came out pretty nicely.










Up next, the fun stuff!


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! This looks awesome. I'm wondering if you could provide a little clarity on the sketch-up of the top. I can tell where the light will be (yay reading!) and am guessing that the Xs mark misting nozzles? What about the shape that takes up the corner?

Best of luck tracking down blue-footed leucs!


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

harrisbt said:


> Wow! This looks awesome. I'm wondering if you could provide a little clarity on the sketch-up of the top. I can tell where the light will be (yay reading!) and am guessing that the Xs mark misting nozzles? What about the shape that takes up the corner?
> 
> Best of luck tracking down blue-footed leucs!


Thanks!

It's how the tank is designed, the corners are covered in plastic from the factory. I'm guessing it's that way to make the tops easier to produce. Here's a photo, albeit not a very good one.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

The matala filter pad came in the mail and this morning I cut it to size. The single sheet wasn't quite the right dimensions, so I used another partial sheet that I had laying around. The thickness difference bugs me though, so I may cut out more from the green scrap to even that out.

For those that haven't used it before, I highly recommend the Matala filters as a false bottom. They filter extremely well, don't wick, and are easy to cut and work with. So much better than egg crate! Cover them with a fine fiberglass screen and you have an ideal false bottom with minimal work. I bought them from a 3rd party seller through Amazon. (https://www.amazon.com/Matala-Green...1525201375&sr=8-1&keywords=matala+filter+pads)


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Today I had a few spare minutes to get the air circulation system set up. The hole in the tank isn't exactly in the corner, I had to use a few PVC elbows to get it there, which added a bit of instability. A bit of silicone fixed that! I also decided that all the fans would be more effective blowing into the tank rather than doing half and half. I stuck some screen on them as well. 

After the silicone is cured, I'll use some pond Great Stuff and then carve some faux rocks around the fans.

Also, my order from Pangea Reptiles arrived. I'm pretty excited to use these on the background! It's a 5lb order and I asked them to include one round, which they did.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

I'm a bit confused on the design of your ventilation. The 40mm fans are not going to be moving much air in your tank, instead they are going to expend much of their power pulling/pushing against each other.

First, a fan moves air most efficiently when it is unobstructed. Your design of down-sizing from 2" pipe to 1/2" (3/4"?) is the equivalent of blocking all but 1/2" diameter circle of the back of each fan. Essentially your design is using a 40mm fan in a setup where it can't even move as much air as a 25mm fan.

Second, all 4 of your fans connect to the same, single, 1/2" pipe intake. So not only are these fans pulling from too small of a intake, they are all competing for the _same_ 1/2" intake. So you're going to be running 4 40mm fans and moving no more air than 1 unobstructed 25mm fan could move.

Rather than the elaborate ducting coming from the back center, why not pull in air from the top left and right corners - directly through the top - with 2 fans? That would do more air moving that the 4 you've currently planned.

EDIT: I see your design is using the fans in tandem as intake/output. This helps a little - but the problem of the diameter downsize and the shared piping is still significant. You might be getting the equivalent of one and a half 25mm fans' worth of air movement for your four 40mm fans' worth of hardware.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm a bit confused on the design of your ventilation. The 40mm fans are not going to be moving much air in your tank, instead they are going to expend much of their power pulling/pushing against each other.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I hadn't actually thought about most of that. In the past, I've mostly worked with normal rectangular tanks, where hiding fans is quite difficult. Hiding fans in the corners hadn't occurred to me. 

At this point, it doesn't make much sense to strip it all out, but perhaps I'll add a couple fans just in case there isn't enough air flow.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

MrB,

I have this same tank - I've had it setup as an aquarium and currently it's a shallow aquarium + stump island viv. It does not have terrestrial critters or a misting system and it definitely had a fog problem when first used it as a viv - the original top had to be perforated to ~50% open before the fog stopped being as issue. I don't have fans in that setup but I do have them in my larger viv.

With proper top ventilation openings near the front, however, just two 40mm fans should be more than adequate to keep your glass clear and they would not need to run all the time. 

If you cut the current fan housing to be just a ring holding the fan, you could screen both sides of the ring and place one in each front corner (or thereabouts) and you get much more air movement than your current setup. And by pulling is some air through the front vents, you would help equalize the temperature on the front glass and lower the humidity of the air near the front. I think this would be a much more effective setup (and use less power) than your quad system.


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

You could have fooled me into thinking you were a woodworker. I'm an amateur woodworker and I can't design any stand so nice.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

kimcmich said:


> If you cut the current fan housing to be just a ring holding the fan, you could screen both sides of the ring and place one in each front corner (or thereabouts) and you get much more air movement than your current setup. And by pulling is some air through the front vents, you would help equalize the temperature on the front glass and lower the humidity of the air near the front. I think this would be a much more effective setup (and use less power) than your quad system.


I'm going to add one or two larger fans to the corners, but I'm not going to scrap what is already in there. Too much work. Worst case scenario is that I have too much fan power, which can always be throttled back.



Kinstrome said:


> You could have fooled me into thinking you were a woodworker. I'm an amateur woodworker and I can't design any stand so nice.


And apparently I did! For what it's worth, cell phone photography hides blemishes pretty well. The 'stand' is really simple 2x4's and MDF, what you see in the photos above is just a facade that hides the stand. I chose this way of doing it for two reasons, the first being a lower cost and easier construction, and the second being that it allows for me to move the facade entirely out of the way when I want unimpeded access to everything contained inside.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking for opinions. Although I've got a few other things to do before I get there, I was playing with a couple of different options for the background and hardscape. The first option doesn't make much use of the central space of the tank, but also minimizes 'lost space' around the edges. The second option makes better use of the middle of the tank, but also wastes the space under the main log.

So... thoughts/opinions?

Option 1: 








Option 2: 








Overhead of Option 3:









(Also, I apologize for the poor quality of the photos. I'm doing most of this in the garage and don't feel like going through the work to get out the big guns and do it right. Once the tank is inside, the quality will improve dramatically.)


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

MB,

I Like the large stump off-center like in your final image. Have you tried flipping the stump 180 so the split faces the front bottom and looks like roots?

I would also bring the cork round out from the left and use it on the right side instead - it gets kind of lost in the left corner tucked behind the focal stump.

You could mound some substrate and use some cork as a retaining wall to create a little more terrain .


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

kimcmich said:


> MB,
> 
> I Like the large stump off-center like in your final image. Have you tried flipping the stump 180 so the split faces the front bottom and looks like roots?
> 
> I would also bring the cork round out from the left and use it on the right side instead - it gets kind of lost in the left corner tucked behind the focal stump.












I like this a lot better than the second option!


----------



## aussieJJDude (May 13, 2017)

Idk if it has been already suggested, but you could run the fans on two different systems (like top two and bottom two, or left and right) and have then set up to operate at different parts of the day? That way your not loosing out on the system in place, and you still can set up something that would work well...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

aussieJJDude said:


> Idk if it has been already suggested, but you could run the fans on two different systems (like top two and bottom two, or left and right) and have then set up to operate at different parts of the day? That way your not loosing out on the system in place, and you still can set up something that would work well...


I did think about that. Once it's all together, I'll have to see where I'm at.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the last pic (post 24) of the setup the best. That one kind of spoke to me and said, "Oh yeah."


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I got a chance to really play with the layout today, and I found an option I love. It's not exactly the same as the last photo, but it's similar. I ran out of GS, so I only got one side fully laid down. I'll pick up some more tomorrow and get the rest taken care of. After that, it'll be time for silicone, my least favorite part of the build. :-/

I drilled holes for the misting heads, too.

My LEDs from Spectral Designs also arrived! I only plugged in one to take a look, but I think I'm going to be really happy with them.

The glass top is being cut by my glass shop on Monday. 

So, by the middle of the month I should be ready to get it on the stand and start getting substrate out in. Then it's the fun stuff. I'll definitely be soliciting plant suggestions!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I apologize in advance, the photo is not good. As a professional photographer, it pains me to post such awful imagery, but... c'est la vie.

Anyway, I've got the background corked and foamed and mostly sealed. I sank a few small pots into the GS and carved everything up. There are still a few holes that need to be plugged so that frogs won't be able to access the rear portions, but I'll get to that.

I've been debating which method I want to use to cover the carved GS, and I think I've decided to go with TB3. I was all set to use silicone thinned with Xylene, but I'm not sure that I want to go through all of that for a relatively minimal amount of covering that needs to be done. However, if you think otherwise, please feel free to attempt to talk me back into it. Both of those methods are new to me, so therein lies my difficulty. In the past I've used just plain silicone (a method I've come to loathe), pressed coco fiber directly into black GS (with so-so results), and used tinted drylok to paint carved GS (my preferred method). However, this being a show tank for the living room, I want the best overall look I can get. 

All feedback appreciated!


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I, with the help of my amazing wife, worked on the background last night. As I mentioned before, I went with the TB3 method. I did not make a slurry or anything, simply applied the glue to the carved GS and pressed dry eco-earth into it. One thing I did do which I haven't seen explicitly mentioned elsewhere, is that I let the TB3 get pretty tacky before I pressed the cocofiber into it. This morning, I gave a few small spots a scratch and it seems like I got pretty good adhesion. I still need to do a bit more later today, but after that I will let it sit for a week or so to make sure that it's fully cured. Then I'll vacuum and do touch ups.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Got the tank inside and on the stand. Propped up the lights from Spectral Designs, although the glass top isn't done so the light distribution is off. 

Installed a couple of bigger fans in the corners as I mentioned before.










Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Not much interest, huh? 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbaum (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm interested, I'm in the midst of my own rebuild.....just siliconed a chunk of tree-fern and cork bark to my back wall, just letting it set up and on to the sides.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

rtbaum said:


> I'm interested, I'm in the midst of my own rebuild.....just siliconed a chunk of tree-fern and cork bark to my back wall, just letting it set up and on to the sides.


Yeah, I get it. I just think that the reason so many build threads die out and never get updated is because there are relatively few responses. Debating if it's worth it to keep posting, ya know?

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldaniell (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm really not a fan of internal fans--pun not intended. With all of these brains on here, I'm sure that we can come up with a better solution.


----------



## Blackestangel (Jul 16, 2015)

MrBiggs said:


> Yeah, I get it. I just think that the reason so many build threads die out and never get updated is because there are relatively few responses. Debating if it's worth it to keep posting, ya know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk




Would love to see an update on this. Have you got the plants in yet? I think the entire thing looks awesome. Great job on the stand as well should be a nice addition to the living room. Are you putting PDF's in there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopherus (May 3, 2018)

MrBiggs said:


> Yeah, I get it. I just think that the reason so many build threads die out and never get updated is because there are relatively few responses. Debating if it's worth it to keep posting, ya know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


I look through almost all of the active builds for a better understanding. It looks like a lot of the older threads have their images deleted or behind a photobucket paywall, unfortunately. I plan on putting circulation in my build later this year.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Blackestangel said:


> Would love to see an update on this. Have you got the plants in yet? I think the entire thing looks awesome. Great job on the stand as well should be a nice addition to the living room. Are you putting PDF's in there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No plants yet. Just put my first order in front GBT, after that I'll be tracking down broms. Once I do have plants, I'll post photos and a plant list.

Yes, it will eventually house pdfs. Hoping for blue footed leucs. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Zopherus said:


> I look through almost all of the active builds for a better understanding. It looks like a lot of the older threads have their images deleted or behind a photobucket paywall, unfortunately. I plan on putting circulation in my build later this year.


Yeah, that's exceptionally annoying. I'm using imgbox for that very reason.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc_hammy (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm enjoying watching the build as well. Working on my first at the moment. I am interested in which fans you used for the bigger fans and how you installed those? I'm trying to figure out in mine what I want to use and how to mount them.

Thanks!


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

jc_hammy said:


> I'm enjoying watching the build as well. Working on my first at the moment. I am interested in which fans you used for the bigger fans and how you installed those? I'm trying to figure out in mine what I want to use and how to mount them.
> 
> Thanks!


I used these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002QVFN7G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I simply attached them to the corners with silicone. One part on the background, the other on the side glass. One of the benefits of a corner tank!


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Holy.. that background looks amazing! 

Good job


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

VPardoel said:


> Holy.. that background looks amazing!
> 
> Good job


Thanks!

A few of the plants arrived from GBT today. They were smaller than I anticipated, so that was disappointing. Nonetheless, here are some updated photos (with a 'real' camera).









































1. Barbosella orbicularis
2. Marcgravia sp. 'Peru'
3. Dischidia hirsuta (hoping this darkens up like it has in my other tanks)
4. Microgramma vacciniifolia
5. Rhaphidophora pachyphylla ... or possibly Rhaphidophora hayi
6. Marcgravia rectiflora


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention that I also located the ideal material for the front curve portion of the lid. Best of all, it was free! A local sign and design shop just gave it to me for good will. You can bet the next time that I need a sign made, they will be my first call. I cut it out today, but still need to drill holes for the ventilation. I'm waiting on no-see-um mesh to arrive before I bother. Until then, the tank will just have 99% humidity I guess.

I know that I mentioned the lights are from Spectral Designs, but I didn't say much beyond that. If interested, you can read about it here: https://spectraldesigns.com/blogs/news/unusual-size-vivariums

Love to hear feedback and, especially!, plant suggestions. Broms are next and I have a pretty good handle on what I want there, but after that I'm out of ideas.

Thanks for following along.


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

How long was the shipping for these? How many days was it in transit? Was the condition still good on arrival? Im curious to know as I want to make sure any order I place the plants dont die.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Khamul said:


> How long was the shipping for these? How many days was it in transit? Was the condition still good on arrival? Im curious to know as I want to make sure any order I place the plants dont die.


It took two days. But it was also only going two states over.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc_hammy (Apr 22, 2018)

What kind of moss do you have in the foreground? I really like moss and envision using multiple types in my build. I want one that will overhang into the pond, and others to help with the ground cover.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

jc_hammy said:


> What kind of moss do you have in the foreground? I really like moss and envision using multiple types in my build. I want one that will overhang into the pond, and others to help with the ground cover.


It's the sheet moss offered by Glass Box Tropicals. I also ordered their Dusk moss mix but have not applied it just yet.


----------



## Blackestangel (Jul 16, 2015)

MrBiggs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow great pictures. Hopefully those plants really fill out the tank but that moss looks amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Today I added a few varieties of plants. No updated photos, but here's a list so that I don't forget later.

1. Soleirolia soleirolia (Baby's tears)
2. Marchantia (Liverwort)
3. Cryptanthus (pink)
4. Selaginella kraussiana aurea (golden spike moss)
5. Selaginella kraussiana (spreading club moss)

I also got some pennywort and some equisetum, but I'm not sure if I'm going to be putting them in or not. We'll see.


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey, it's been almost 5 years since I've posted anything. That being said the build looks good! I really like the natural lichens on the stump, do you think the lichens will survive the tropical viv or will the fungal side overgrow the algae? 

I know it's too late for this build but it seems setting a viv up with an internal air circulation system could be done easily with one squirrel cage (from an old microwave) and pvc duct work to bring air from inside to the squirrel cage and disperse it to wherever it needs to be. A fog chamber can be inserted into the duct work as well for fogging effects when desired. Are there others that have approached ventilation from this angle? It has been 5 years for me after all! 

Best of luck on the tropical plants I am more into the temperate species. 


Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Adogowo said:


> Hey, it's been almost 5 years since I've posted anything. That being said the build looks good! I really like the natural lichens on the stump, do you think the lichens will survive the tropical viv or will the fungal side overgrow the algae?
> 
> I know it's too late for this build but it seems setting a viv up with an internal air circulation system could be done easily with one squirrel cage (from an old microwave) and pvc duct work to bring air from inside to the squirrel cage and disperse it to wherever it needs to be. A fog chamber can be inserted into the duct work as well for fogging effects when desired. Are there others that have approached ventilation from this angle? It has been 5 years for me after all!
> 
> Best of luck on the tropical plants I am more into the temperate species.


I don't expect them to last, but it's hard to say. 

Can't say I've ever heard of such a set up. You should try and post the process!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

I will have to post a build, see if I can't make something revolutionary for the hobby/business. 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Just got notice from Tropiflora and Michael's Bromeliads that my orders have shipped! Miraculously, I was able to acquire every plant I was looking for, with the exception of one orchid. I'm extremely excited to get this fully planted!

My small plants order from Josh's also arrived, but unfortunately one of the plants was completely destroyed. They've said they will replace it, however.

Over the last week since everything (so far) went in, the tank seems to be cycling in normally. Some spider fungus (or whatever it's called) on the moss that I'm sure will correct soon. I've added some white springtails already and pinks are arriving today. Giant oranges, too.

I've really enjoyed this build!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

I absolutely love the background on this tank, that's a beautiful centerpiece, with lots of potential. A tip on some of the epiphytes, especially the vining ones: try to keep their roots constantly moist. I've had real struggles with marcgravia in the past because I put them bare root on the background wood.

Also, I've had trouble with bleaching selaginella in the past. I bleach them with 5% instead of 10% bleach solution now, and they seem to do a little better.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

jarteta97 said:


> I absolutely love the background on this tank, that's a beautiful centerpiece, with lots of potential. A tip on some of the epiphytes, especially the vining ones: try to keep their roots constantly moist. I've had real struggles with marcgravia in the past because I put them bare root on the background wood.
> 
> Also, I've had trouble with bleaching selaginella in the past. I bleach them with 5% instead of 10% bleach solution now, and they seem to do a little better.


I typically keep the snipped base in moist sphagnum and the leaves wet for 4-5 days after it goes into the tank. I've had very good luck with this method. My grow out tank had several hundred inches of growth last year.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

So far, so good. Looking forward to seeing more plants go in this one.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

All the rest of the plants, including the one originally destroyed in transit, arrived today. Nice surprise, because the tracking for all of them said they'd arrive tomorrow!

I'm not 100% set on the placement of the second-from-the-left bromeliad, but everything else is where it will be. I don't have time right this moment, but I do plan to provide a plant list.


----------



## rtbaum (Mar 15, 2017)

Looking good, Travis. What orchids now?


----------



## jc_hammy (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow...that is looking amazing!


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

Your tank is gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

rtbaum said:


> Looking good, Travis. What orchids now?


Still only the Barbosella orbicularis. I'd like to add another one or two, but I can't locate my favorites anywhere. :-/


----------



## rtbaum (Mar 15, 2017)

MrBiggs said:


> Still only the Barbosella orbicularis. I'd like to add another one or two, but I can't locate my favorites anywhere. :-/


Any particular types, I'm planning another raid on Orchids, Ltd.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

rtbaum said:


> Any particular types, I'm planning another raid on Orchids, Ltd.


I want lepanthes tsubotae most of all.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Years ago, I worked on another corner tank. One of the larger challenges was creating a quality solution for the front curve. Traditional screening options aren't workable. Back then, I ended up using a special type of sheet PVC called Sintra. I cut two identical pieces, cut holes in the middle, and put screen between them. It worked very well, but was a difficult process and the final product was somewhat flimsy. Worst, it did not provide enough ventilation to prevent the tank from fogging. 

I intended to go the same route this time around, but I happened to have a conversation with a neighbor of mine who works at a sign shop. I mentioned my project, and he recommended that I stop by and take a look at some of their products. When I did, they ended up just giving me (free! score!) a 36" x 24" panel of a product called Alumalite. You can read about it here: https://www.laminatorsinc.com/sign-panels/products/alumalite 
Basically, this is the absolute ideal medium for this need. Won't swell, wick, warp, etc. Plus, the final product has a really clean look!

I cut it out, drilled five holes, screened them, and added a fan blowing out to the middle one. It won't run all the time, but ~30 minutes or so a day should be enough to ensure zero fogging.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Updated plant list. Broms, from left to right:

Neo. Red Ribbon
Neo. Prairie Fire (this one is unbelievable in person!)
Neo. Kokomo - Skokak 
Neo. Regal Glow
Neo. Cocktail Heat

In the far right is Billbergia 'Darth Vader'.

I also have Episcia cupreata 'Silver Skies' and Begonia Harmony's 'Red Robin' up top, although they aren't as easy to spot in the photo.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Great score on the alumilite. i think it will make it into the build material hall of fame! Free is the best price, but any idea how much it costs when it isn't free?
I make a fair amount of signs for information on projects and my sign shop doesn't have it yet. We almost always use the aluminum sheet, but this looks stronger by weight, so-I might have to turn them on to it.
The build is looking mighty----mighty.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Ravage said:


> Great score on the alumilite. i think it will make it into the build material hall of fame! Free is the best price, but any idea how much it costs when it isn't free?
> I make a fair amount of signs for information on projects and my sign shop doesn't have it yet. We almost always use the aluminum sheet, but this looks stronger by weight, so-I might have to turn them on to it.
> The build is looking mighty----mighty.


I'm really not sure. The next time I see our neighbor out and about I'll try to remember to ask, though!

I added a 5th misting head, applied the Dusk moss mix from GBT, and now am waiting on a few more orchids. Then, done!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Did a little automation work for temperature control. Started a new thread for discussion on it here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/346473-automating-fans-based-temperatures.html


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Updated FTS:


----------



## bulleh (Sep 9, 2018)

MrBiggs said:


> Updated FTS:


I'm really impressed! good work.

Makes me envious!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Any changes with this tank lately?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Woodswalker said:


> Any changes with this tank lately?


Well, I updated the FTS two days ago. It's currently housing a pair of green sips. That's about it.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

